# Dissociation is DANGEROUS



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been thinking about this all day. Today I felt super weird...totally not here...detached...i don't even know how to properly describe it. Beyond DP...pure dissociation. I can't help but think that once dissociation reaches its peak, that it becomes dangerous. I'm not talking about physically dangerous. No you don't develop cancer or AIDS from Dissociation, but it can become detrimental to the mind. I'm talking about reaching a point where you can no longer function and just stare into space all day oblivious to the world around you. Dissociating to a point of your brain shutting down...for reals. Dissociating to the point of no return. What do you guys think? Is dissociation dangerous?? I'd like to start a discussion on this, so all input and feedback are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> I have been thinking about this all day. Today I felt super weird...totally not here...detached...i don't even know how to properly describe it. Beyond DP...pure dissociation. I can't help but think that once dissociation reaches its peak, that it becomes dangerous. I'm not talking about physically dangerous. No you don't develop cancer or AIDS from Dissociation, but it can become detrimental to the mind. I'm talking about reaching a point where you can no longer function and just stare into space all day oblivious to the world around you. Dissociating to a point of your brain shutting down...for reals. Dissociating to the point of no return. What do you guys think? Is dissociation dangerous?? I'd like to start a discussion on this, so all input and feedback are welcome. Thanks.


I have felt this way too. After a while, I feel like how much of this sh** can my brain take. I worry about driving, and just operating at a normal level all the time, but when I do things I truly enjoy...none of my DP fears come true. I do worry about dissociating so much, that my mind will float away, and all that will be left is the shell of me.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Instaciable,

I believe that we all have some immense unknown strength that relies within all of us, even yourself. Apart from the DP, you are an awesome person and the blatant truth is that you have to move on. I dont pressure people into doing this, but you need to work on being able to move forward - even while having DP. There really is no other option. Dont let this get the best of you. You are a million great things, aside from DP. It gets better in time, but its time to start now.

The best thing to do sometimes is to just leave town, go someplace else to change the environment around you. Once you start seeing yourself able to do things you once loved, then youll get more confidence to want things again.

I dont know if I am a good example, but ive had DP for most of my life, and thankfully, I still have a drive to want the best for myself. I dont want to fit in, I dont want to do 'cool' things people my age do, I dont care about all of that because I know it is all frivolous if you dont appreciate and see the greatness within yourself. It has taken me a long time to see that in myself. Happiness cannot be externalized to what we receive from people, priviliges, and the fullfilment of what we want. Im not perfect myself, but ive worked on having a good relationship with myself, because that is the only one that counts.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

No no no no no no no that will not happen.


----------



## Planetary (Feb 4, 2010)

I understand your fear, but catatonia (catatonic schizophrenia) is becoming very rare so we should stop fearing it. 
That's easier said than done, I know.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't scare easily. WTF was that crawling on my keyboard? A spider??? EEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*sigh* my need to defend myself is conflicting with my lack of interest in doing so because of this troll.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies. I guess I get freaked out when my DP gets really bad, but I still do harbor the fear of losing all inhibition and becoming totally and utterly dissociated. Hopefully that will not happen. I've got enough mental disorders to deal with that dissociation would be TOO much.

SOLARIS--You always leave the best replies on my threads. Thank you for the kind words. I do wholeheartedly agree with you that I need to move on. I need to learn to live despite this monster that has plagued my mind. I guess this fear...this unknown force holds me back. It's time to break through. I really enjoyed your last sentence.

2deepathinker--Are you able to drive now?? I remember you saying once before that you had to take the bus to get to different places, but I'm wondering if you've been able to resume driving again.

Thanks everyone! More replies and feedback are welcome.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> 2deepathinker--Are you able to drive now?? I remember you saying once before that you had to take the bus to get to different places, but I'm wondering if you've been able to resume driving again.


Hi there! No, I am not! It sucks. I have tried, and I get panic attacks. I get panic attacks because I start to focus on how unreal everything feels, and I worry about my reflexes, and that everything looks two-dimensional. I really want to drive. I am also afraid of how people drive here in LA, so crazy...but my bigger fear is starting to dissociate while driving and also having panic attacks. Sometimes, I feel too scared walking down the street for fear of dissociating, losing my way, and losing control of my body.

Sorry for always sounding so dramatic in my posts to you. I was reading about the one about my fear of losing control, and I have such a wild imagination!

I am glad we can all be here supporting one another!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Hi there! No, I am not! It sucks. I have tried, and I get panic attacks. I get panic attacks because I start to focus on how unreal everything feels, and I worry about my reflexes, and that everything looks two-dimensional. I really want to drive. I am also afraid of how people drive here in LA, so crazy...but my bigger fear is starting to dissociate while driving and also having panic attacks. Sometimes, I feel too scared walking down the street for fear of dissociating, losing my way, and losing control of my body.
> 
> Sorry for always sounding so dramatic in my posts to you. I was reading about the one about my fear of losing control, and I have such a wild imagination!
> 
> I am glad we can all be here supporting one another!


2deepathinker, no not dramatic at all! I swear I share the same fears as you. But I agree that DP/DR can bring out the biggest fears in us. I also have not been able to drive for 6 months (since the onset of my DP). This is killing me, especially because my family doesn't get it and they keep asking, ''So why can't you drive again?" Urgh...plus it's really embarrassing for me to admit this to my peers. The reason I cannot drive is because I feel so ''high'' all the time, that I fear I will either hit someone or get into a big car crash. I have vowed to myself that I will not put the life of myself and others in danger. When driving, one must have all of their focus, concentration, and consciousness in check, and unfortunately I am hugely lacking in those three areas. Maybe one day when my symptoms ease down a little bit, I can start driving again. That would be great!

P.S: I know a lot of people on this forum are able to drive, and I wonder how they do it!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> 2deepathinker, no not dramatic at all! I swear I share the same fears as you. But I agree that DP/DR can bring out the biggest fears in us. I also have not been able to drive for 6 months (since the onset of my DP). This is killing me, especially because my family doesn't get it and they keep asking, ''So why can't you drive again?" Urgh...plus it's really embarrassing for me to admit this to my peers. The reason I cannot drive is because I feel so ''high'' all the time, that I fear I will either hit someone or get into a big car crash. I have vowed to myself that I will not put the life of myself and others in danger. When driving, one must have all of their focus, concentration, and consciousness in check, and unfortunately I am hugely lacking in those three areas. Maybe one day when my symptoms ease down a little bit, I can start driving again. That would be great!
> 
> P.S: I know a lot of people on this forum are able to drive, and I wonder how they do it!


Hi Insaticiable! I totally get it! I want to drive and use to a while ago. It made me more confident in life to drive. People also ask me why I am not driving, and they think I should. I guess on one hand, I look and act so normal on the outside to them.

I also worry about losing control of the car and hitting people. It made anxious to have to wait at a red light, and I often felt like I wanted to run the light just so I wouldn't be waiting and focusing on my scary thoughts. My concentration and focus feel poor, but maybe they are not. I just don't want to chance it. I don't want to hurt other people, and then have to explain that the accident was caused by the derealization. No one would get it, and I would be in trouble. Of course, this is all in my head, but still.

I know several people here drive, and manage to do okay. I wonder what their secret is.

I also get it about dissociation feeling dangerous. For example, I love children and being around them...but fear that due to my tendency to dissociate, I may not be able to pay close enough attention to help the kids. It is so scary, but I think we must be a lot stronger than we give ourselves credit for.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude you care enough to have had multiple accounts at once to harass me (This Konto user is also the now banned Nix user and atleast one other username for those of you not following this shit) and now keep coming back while being banned. I have only tried to keep it cool and defend myself. I think you can see which scenario is worse. I will not even comment on the other stuff you said.

The fact that you named one of your accounts "Konto" which means "Account" in Swedish makes me think that you are indeed from Sweden like me, and judging by your English and your attitude in the 100+ posts you made before you got banned, you are either very young or very uneducated. Probably both.

Now please, again, stop lying/harassing/trolling and erase this webpage from everywhere in your computer. Also, mods, if you see this please delete all his accounts and ban him by IP/Host.

EDIT: And to clarify although I shouldnt have to, I never stated that one can develop Catatonia from dpd/dr.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh lordy...u guys please stop arguing on my thread. This is not some sort of battle thread, to see who's smarter, braver, etc etc. Right now I am freaking the fuck out, and I can't stop thinking about dissociation. Period. No more fighting! just let it be. You guys can hash it out elsewhere, but not here. Thanks.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I am sorry *insaticiable* you are right ofcourse. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I am sorry *insaticiable* you are right ofcourse. I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Inzom


----------



## ClintEmery (Aug 16, 2010)

No it is not dangerous at all. Whatsoever. You may think up a reason that it might be dangerous but then again thats how you got DR/DP in the first place. It sounds like to me that your fear is through the roof not your DR/DP....

---> Here is a *TIP*: Tell yourself to make your DR/DP symptoms worse, tell your fear its not scaring you anymore and you want some more of it, tell your body to get SO scared that you fall over dead of a heartattack, tell your fear its no longer scary and your disapointed that its not frightening you anymore, tell your mind to float away, tell your body to get so bad disassociated that you are never the same again!!!!! Tell your DR/DP its not bad enough as it is you want it to be WORSE!!!!!! --- Unless you think im lying then try this out and tell me if your DR/DP or any symptoms you were having got worse. The answer is no they did not  The point im making is that when you sit around scared and say "man this is dangerous" you are literally putting gasoline on a fire. By telling yourself to make it worse and proving to yourself that it wont you are smothering the fear fire. It wouldnt make you go insane to a mental house or make you fall over dead even if you wanted it to.


----------

